# No website access



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 27, 2014)

Can't get into daelive today. What is wrong?


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 27, 2014)

loads for me, what is the error you are getting?


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 28, 2014)

*Accessed*

I was able to access DAE by yesterday afternoon.


----------

